# Super Red Apistogramma Question



## Merciless (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello,

I have a female Apisto Super Red Cacatuoides that pretty much stays yellow but have not seen any eggs or fry since I got her (3-4 months)

Any ideas/suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Raeburn (Feb 8, 2020)

What tankmates do they have? They may be interfering. Or the pair haven't bonded. If the tank is big enough another female in the mix might lively things up. If you do introduce another female you will have to take out the existing pair, rearrange the tank and introduce all three to the 'new' tank together to avoid territorial aggression.


----------

